# The Flood...



## Twitchy (Jul 25, 2009)

Once upon a time, a good, evangelical & pious man lived on a flood plain.  In time, the inevitable happened and there were torrential rainstorms...after days of rain, the water was waist high.  His neighbour came by in his rowing boat and shouted "climb aboard mate, I'll save you from the floods!", but the evangelical man replied in a pious manner, with his eyes raised to heaven, "no, thank-you, my God will save me."  The neighbour shook his head in despair & rowed off.  

Well, it kept on raining and soon the man had to move to the upstairs of his house, the flood waters were that deep.  Not long after, a rescue boat came along.  The rescuers shouted to the man, "it's ok, jump on board, we'll get you to safety!"  But the good man raised his eyes heavenward again and replied, "no, thank-you, my God will save me!".  It was nearly tea time, so the rescuers just shrugged their shoulders & went off to find someone who did want to be rescued.

It carried on raining & raining until eventually, he had to climb into the attic & break out onto the roof.  Soon after, an RAF SAR helicopter came along.  The winchman lowered himself on the line & told the good man to get into the strop, saying he'd soon be aboard the helicopter & then he'd be right as rain!  But, once again, he raised his eyes heavenward and said "no, thank-you, my God will save me!"

Well, the flood waters got higher & higher...and the man drowned!  Being a good, evangelical & pious man, however, he did get to go to heaven.  On arrival, he was feeling a bit miffed that his faith hadn't been rewarded, so he marched up to God & demanded to know why he hadn't saved him?!  

There was a hushed silence...then God sighed, and in an exasperated tone said:


"I sent you two boats and a helicopter, what more did you want?!!"


----------



## Steff (Jul 25, 2009)

lolol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 25, 2009)

an oldie but a goody


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 26, 2009)

LOVL.......

Heidi
x


----------



## Twitchy (Jul 27, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> an oldie but a goody



Yep...just was reminded of it when I saw someone yesterday who once, many years ago, told me that if only I had enough faith, I'd be healed of my diabetes (you naughty faithless person, you!!)


----------

